# Up close and personal with the wilds ;)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope I never find a 12-step program for this addiction 
I had a dream once that I came home from work to find a group of my friends in the livingroom staging an "intervention" for my fish addiction........it was VERY funny


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Just think how good things would look when you get the 180 gallon


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

At the rate he's growing, Fluffy will need the 180 all to himself 
By the way, Fluffy was trying to eat the chocolate gouramis this morning  and he was NOT happy with that onion plant


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very nice....if you ever want to get rid of some, I know some someone with the space. The horizontally striped ones, those are Heckels? I think I'm in love.

But yeah, x2 what Joe said.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. Depending on what happens later this month, I may just very well be looking to make space in that tank for new additions. I think your tank would look pretty good with 3 blue-faced heckels that aren't!!! Well, they ARE heckels, but they certainly AREN'T blue-faced  The little one I'll never be able to part with - it's an ica heckel that I got from James last year. It's a favorite for sure.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice discus Shelley.....so how many tanks at home now for your discus addiction


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Nice discus Shelley.....so how many tanks at home now for your discus addiction


Hi Francis!!!

Only one - I almost turned the Osaka into a discus tank too, but couldn't bring myself to get rid of the blue angels so it's turned into a free for all with discus, angels, kribs, gouramis, a couple of africans, oh and a goldfish named Fluffy!!!!!

I am seriously considering upgrading the 90 to a 180 in the near future.

So what about you - what have you got going on with your tanks.......


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

can these guys get away with weekly water change??
makes me want to keep discus again..


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley......only a 20 gallons tank with those 8 small juv wild discus from April lol.......my wishlist as flws.....Albino Blue Diamonds(April) & Red Pupils 3R2(Dan Espinosa) hopefully in late Spring.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

you and gary are slowly turning me into a discus fan, tbh i like the looks of these alot more than some of the line bred discus... the bold black stripes thru the eyes look awesome.

i need a bigger appartment lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Shelly!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> you and gary are slowly turning me into a discus fan, tbh i like the looks of these alot more than some of the line bred discus... the bold black stripes thru the eyes look awesome.
> 
> i need a bigger appartment lol


I hear ya about that apartment thing - me too!! You're more than welcome to come by and see them. They are way better in person, but I have to tell you that I can't take any responsibility in you developing a strong urge to sell all your current stock and start hunting for wild discus  They've been known to do that to some people 



Rastapus said:


> Looking good Shelly!


Thanks so much Grant. As I mentioned yesterday, two of the blues are from you - one from Burnaby and the other from Richmond; I'm happy to spend my money at BOTH locations  They've turned out to be beautiful little fish. Tough as nails and fit it very nicely with the rest. As you can see, there's still plenty of room in the tank so if you were to get a, oh I don't know, Maica red or two, I'm pretty sure I could find a home for it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I hear ya about that apartment thing - me too!! You're more than welcome to come by and see them. They are way better in person, but I have to tell you that I can't take any responsibility in you developing a strong urge to sell all your current stock and start hunting for wild discus  They've been known to do that to some people


maybe one day 
cant get rid of these tho i love my current stock too much i had them all shipped in too... and some of em have real personality
i just need more tanks, bigger ones... im trying to sell the wife on the fish room idea in the future, only way i see her agreeing now is if theres a crib in the middle tho...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> maybe one day
> cant get rid of these tho i love my current stock too much i had them all shipped in too... and some of em have real personality
> i just need more tanks, bigger ones... im trying to sell the wife on the fish room idea in the future, only way i see her agreeing now is if theres a crib in the middle tho...


Get a big enough tank and you could wash the baby in the tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Get a big enough tank and you could wash the baby in the tank


Watch the bioload though!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Watch the bioload though!!!!!!


Just think, you would need any blackwater/brown water extract. Saves on those almond leaves. ;p


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> just think, you would need any blackwater/brown water extract. Saves on those almond leaves. ;p


eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> can these guys get away with weekly water change??
> makes me want to keep discus again..


Unfortunately, they really can't (in my experience). They need and want nice clean water. When the water was "goofy" around Olympic time last year, they hated water changes which was very unusual for them. They seemed to settle down again after a couple of months, but now I usually do 50% water change every other day and then one major 80-90% on the weekend. I also run 2 XP4's on the 90 gallon. It's amazing how much stuff gets sucked into the filters even with all those water changes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you can do it, but you'll have a tank of unhappy fish. I am currently doing 3 - 4 60 - 75% water changes a week, but as my plants are more established and the bioload stabilizes I plan to do 2x 75% with with odd extra one thrown in. I think the fish will tell you if they're happy or not.


----------

